# paint creek crappie



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

guy's my buddy was at paint creek running his beagle's and said they were guy's catching a lot of crappie's on the bank by the creek and he said went over by the beach and seen guy's with crappie they have cought.have any of you guy's been down there this week and was the fish hitting.he was there tues.i might go there sat.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Been down there a couple times in last few weeks and yes the crappie are biting. Get anywhere close to or off the creek channel. We have been catching them 5to 6 feet deep on small hair jigs and bobbers.


----------



## minnesotan (Feb 14, 2012)

How big are they?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

most were small caught 35-40 kept 12 over 10", that was Saturday the 25th.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice craps!


----------



## minnesotan (Feb 14, 2012)

Them are some nice fish!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

glasseye very nice fish.i thank you was the guy that give me some jigs at deercreek i was in a boat in the creek.thank you for giving me some tips that day.you are a good crappie man and a good ogf member that tells the truth and made my day better when you give me the jigs that you made.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes that was me, there was two of you in the small boat that put in down by the bridge that morning. I'm still catching them in the creek but not as well. Was behind the dam this morning in all the wind, caught maybe a dozen and only thing they would hit was a blk. and chart. tube. caught them all about 6' of water.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I've never been to Paint Creek and have been planning a trip up there. Dumb question , can I launch bass boat there now? or should I just head on over to Rocky Fork ??
BTW, those are some nice Crappie in the picture


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

you can put a boat in at Paint creek I know, I've seen several on the lake while I was there bank fishing. I think they are mostly putting in off rt. 50 at main marina area.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

we got 53 crappie sat. from 230 to 630pm off bank c & r but had some real nice one about 1 hr befor dark was very windy but had fun


----------

